# Pics from our spring break trip to Marco Island



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

These are pics of our trip to Marco Island, Fl. on spring break. We home school our kids so we take spring break when we know the weather is perfect and the water temp is as warm as possible.

Our trip was great. We caught snook until our arms fell off. These are pics of some of them as well as some tarpon, reds and goliath grouper. we also caught many 4# mangrove snapper under the boats where we caught all these other fish.

The pics are of me and my two sons as well as their Grandpa (from Ohio and my ticket to some of the best whitetail hunting you could imagine) and my wifes sister which loves to fish. My wife would rather lay in the sand and bake for ours than fish.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

More pics and not sure why CJ (Chris jr), my oldest son (13) thinks he needs to have his underwear showing.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had a blast .


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

Pic of small goliath grouper and my only girl, Savanna. She is 6 and is my little angel that can't do any wrong. My boys will attest to this. We just made her come in off the dock from catching snapper with her brothers to eat lunch, and you can tell by the look on her face, she wasn't happy.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pics Snooker! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like a trip the kid will remember for ever


----------



## alphachief (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pics...I can't wait to get back down to S. Florida in July.  This ole Florida boy is dying to get back after the snook...and those pics arent helping me any!


----------



## captainhook (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet! Reminds of growing up fishing around the bay in Tampa. Happy to see some of them didn't turn to snookcicles.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome pix , looks like y'all had a great time ....


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2010)

captainhook said:


> Sweet! Reminds of growing up fishing around the bay in Tampa. Happy to see some of them didn't turn to snookcicles.



I was pleasantly surprised to catch the snook like we did. I was worried before we went down.


----------



## jimboknows (May 21, 2010)

careful...not supposed to take goliath grouper out of the water...protected species


----------



## swamp hunter (May 21, 2010)

Seen a nice School of Snook today at the End of Honduras Ct. on Marco. Red,s are real thick right now. Been doing a couple every trip. Nice Pictures , We,re a Drinkin town with a Fishin Problem.


----------



## jamrens (May 21, 2010)

way to bring back a month old thread yay...


----------



## Madsnooker (May 24, 2010)

jamrens said:


> way to bring back a month old thread yay...



 I kind of like it myself. Brought back some great memories!!!


----------

